# Steak Marinades



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I do not advocate using seasonings, rubs or marinades on *tender* cuts of steak, other than salt and pepper. In these days, however, we can economize some by cooking "tougher" cuts of meat and marinating them AT LEAST overnight in a marinade which adds flavor, tenderizes, and keeps the meat from drying out. After you pull the steaks off the heat, cover with foil and let them sit for 5-10 minutes to allow them to settle down and you'll find they retain all their juices. Reserve some of the marinade for basting and also to cover the meat a little while they are covered with the foil. I always use plastic zip bags to marinate, forcing out as much air as possible before sealing. Most of these recipes are for two steaks, so adjust accordingly.

TERIYAKI STEAK MARINADE 

1/2 c. orange juice
1/4 c. soy sauce
2 lg. garlic cloves, pressed
1/2 tsp. ginger powder
1 tbsp. sugar
2 tbsp. oil (preferably olive)

Combine ingredients and use for steak marinade or a beef kabob marinade. Marinate at least overnight. Marinating 2 to 3 days helps tenderize some cuts of beef. Barbecue to desired doneness.


24 HOUR STEAK MARINADE 

1 can beef consomme, undiluted
1/3 c. soy sauce
1 1/2 tsp. season salt
1/4 c. chopped green onions
1 clove garlic, minced
3 tbsp. lime juice
2 tbsp. brown sugar
1/2 T. grated fresh ginger

Combine all of the above. Turn steak occasionally. Refrigerate overnight.
Broil for about three minutes on each side. Time depends on desired doneness. 3 minutes is rare. Slice diagonally with a very sharp knife and heat some of the marinade and drizzle over. This can be done on the BARBECUE as well.


FAMILY STEAK MARINADE 

1/4 c. vinegar (preferably wine vinegar)
1/2 c. oil
1 pkg. sloppy joe mix (French's)

Mix together. Marinade a beef cut, ie. London broil, etc., overnight. Barbecue on grill.


GRANDADDY'S BLACK STEAK MARINADE 

1/2 c. chopped onion
1/2 c. lemon juice
1/4 c. salad oil
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
1/2 tsp. thyme
1/2 tsp. oregano
1/2 tsp. rosemary

Black Steak: (London Broil or other cheaper cut) Marinate London Broil, 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick, overnight. Broil 8 to 10 minutes on first side; 6 to 7 minutes on second. DO NOT OVERCOOK. Middle should be very pink and juicy. Slice on diagonal in very thin slices. Broil onions in marinade until crisp and serve with meat.


STEAK MARINADE ITALIANA 

1/4 c. A-1 steak sauce
1/4 c. Italian salad dressing
1 tsp. garlic powder

Combine all ingredients. Marinate your choice of steak overnight. Use remaining marinade to baste beef while cooking.


STEAK & ALE MARINADE 

1 c. & 5 oz. soy sauce
2 c. sherry
46 oz. pineapple juice
6 oz. red wine vinegar
1 c. & 2 oz. sugar
2 tsp. granulated garlic salt

Mix all ingredients and soak steak, chicken or chops overnight in refrigerator. 1/3 of this recipe is enough for a 3 pound chicken or steak. The pineapple juice also tenderizes the meat.


KOREAN BROILED STEAK MARINADE 

3 tbsp. sesame seeds
1/4 c. oil
1/2 c. soy sauce
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1/2 tbsp. pepper
1/2 tbsp. ginger
2 chopped green onions
1/4 c. brown sugar

Mix all ingredients. Using glass dish marinate meats overnight. Great with steaks and chicken. 


SOUTHWESTERN STEAK MARINADE

¼ cup soy sauce 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1 clove garlic, finely chopped 

In a large bowl whisk together all ingredients. Add the steak to the marinade, turning it to coat it well, and let it marinate, covered and chilled overnight.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks Larry.. will let you know if I'm the hero or zero this weekend


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

It also helps to use a pinner or Jaccard to tenderize tough cuts. These consist of rows of spring-loaded mini-blades. You press down and the pins cut into the meat.

Pinners come in various sizes, from 12-blade to 48 blade. I've always used the 48, as it works faster with less effort than the others. 

These used to be available only professionally, but are now readily available at most houseware supply places. Even Bed Bath & Beyond sells them (look in their grilling section).

The pinner not only tenderizes by cutting some of the tough connective tissue, it opens the interior so the marinades can penetrate deeper.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Brook said:


> It also helps to use a pinner or Jaccard to tenderize tough cuts. These consist of rows of spring-loaded mini-blades. You press down and the pins cut into the meat.
> 
> Pinners come in various sizes, from 12-blade to 48 blade. I've always used the 48, as it works faster with less effort than the others.
> 
> ...


They *are* good. I have one and use it often. If you are on a budget, however, bite the bullet and stab the he11 out of it with a fork.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Can't wait to try them Larry!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Larry,

The steaks were the bomb...I guess... either everyone was jus' plain hungry or the marinade really was good. I used the terryaki and added some hot pepper flakes and a fresh jalepeno pepper.... had to kick it up a notch... BTW, marinaded the steaks for 3 days... was like cutting butter.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

>If you are on a budget, however, bite the bullet and stab the he11 out of it with a fork. <

Just saw what seems to be a great technique for those without a pinner. 

Take two forks and nestle them back to back so that the tines flare outwards. Then, holding the two handles together, stab the meat all over. 

I haven't tried it myself, but it should basically have the same effect as a pinner with 8-10 blades.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Al: Glad they turned out well. Three days in the marinade? I'll bet they WERE tender!!! I'm getting ready to do some flat-iron steaks. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

Brook: Never saw the technique with two forks before. It should work well, and only half as much stabbing, LOL. I enjoy your newsletter, and the web site, BTW!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Glad to hear that you like the site, Larry. I've tried to keep in content-driven, as you know. And that's a rarity with outdoor sites, many of which are "buy me" driven. Plus _nobody_ posts new material as often as I do---a minimum of three new articles a week. 

If I could just drive the traffic numbers up things would be good. 

Anyway, I saw that two-forks technique on one of the TV cooking shows---forget which one off the top of my head. But ya know, if I didn't own a Jaccard I think what I'd do is pick up a pair of old forks at the thrift store and tape the handles together. Or, if I were using it a lot, actually make a handle from a piece of broomstick. Voila! A permanent tool. 

Who says I'm a gadget freak. 

If anyone wants to try that, I'd recommend that the longer and thinner the tines the better.


----------

